# Commissioning a new piece



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

This is pretty funny! http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/12206684/commissioning-a-composer


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Do we get to hear the piece?


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

the people here could learn a thing or two from this.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Commission a piece with instructions then eh...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Musicians are so whiny.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Why was there no mention of the extortionate fee that the composer asked for? How about the Arts Council grant? Did it win the Berio contest in 2005? "You are a great musician, I'm sure you can do it and did I mention there's a 5000euro grant for the premiere. ... by the way, why were you playing at weddings?"

FC Nice work guys!


----------

